# Purchasing Vines for a brand new vineyard



## BitterrootGirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi, all! I'm pouring through many online sites looking at bare root vines to start my vineyard, and I notice very few of them have prices listed. As someone who plans to start with under 200 vines the first year, it feels like a lot of work to call around to numerous places to let them give me their spiel to find out if their prices are pretty much like everyone else or if they're extra special and their prices reflect that status.

My questions are these:

1. Do most vineyards have similar pricing? Are they similar to Double A or all higher priced than that?
2. Do you have vineyards you trust that you'd recommend for online ordering? I live in Montana, so I don't have restrictive shipping for vines (though I want vines I can trust), but I really don't have the ability to travel several hours to Washington to buy vines in person, unless that is BY FAR the best idea.

Thanks for any advice you have to offer!


----------



## Sage (Dec 30, 2018)

I've had good luck with Inland Desert in WA. Get the graded, higher quality vines.

Talk to them and tell them your elevation and zone. They know which vine will do best there.

Mine were shipped UPS, bare root


----------



## Countrygent (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m a satisfied Inland Desert customer too. They are pros, they have a ton of clones and every single vine they sold me has grown as expected.


----------



## BitterrootGirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks, Sage and Countrygent. I'd looked at their website and liked what I saw. It think I'll start there. They didn't have everything I'm looking for, but they have a large selection.

note: It seems their current availability is not loading, unless they have nothing left, which seems unlikely. 

When do most people purchase vines? I was going to make my purchases in the next week. Am I late to the game?


----------



## Countrygent (Jan 2, 2019)

Call or email them with any questions - they have dormant bare root stock ... can be planted as soon as hard frost has passed (?)


----------



## BitterrootGirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks, Countrygent! And I found the list:
http://www.inlanddesert.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IDN_Dormant_Availability_List.pdf

I was looking at Current Availability, rather than Dormant Availability.


----------



## Countrygent (Jan 2, 2019)

Aha.

BTW the vines they sold me clone from cuttings easily as well, so you can battle gophers or expand your rows at will once your first vines get established. I used Blue-X grow tubes for the first year, they supposedly stretch the warmth and protect from sunburn or critters.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 3, 2019)

We purchased our vines from Northeastern Vine Supply: https://www.nevinesupply.com/

150'ish vines total, came in two boxes via UPS I think. The few that have failed had lots of deer and rabbit damage. I will buy from them again if I need more. Here's my vineyard thread.


----------



## BitterrootGirl (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks again, Countrygent. I’ve wondered about that possibility for the future, so I’ll have to research as I go. I’d love to clone from my own cuttings!


----------



## BitterrootGirl (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, WI_Wino! Bummer about the wildlife damage, but your vines looked great this past season!

Also, where did you get your tape gun??


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 4, 2019)

BitterrootGirl said:


> Thanks, WI_Wino! Bummer about the wildlife damage, but your vines looked great this past season!
> 
> Also, where did you get your tape gun??


Amazon. There is definitely a learning curve with the tape gun. I think all the low star reviewers didn't figure it out. Mine has worked well for the last two years. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004T4VZAW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BitterrootGirl (Jan 5, 2019)

WI_Wino said:


> Amazon. There is definitely a learning curve with the tape gun. I think all the low star reviewers didn't figure it out. Mine has worked well for the last two years.



Thanks! I've added it to my wish list for now.  I appreciate the tip on the reviews...they would have made me nervous otherwise.


----------



## Sage (Jan 5, 2019)

I like the tape gun too. Yes, it takes a little getting used to on the feed and cut off. Get extra blades, they must be sharp. I had some old tape which was stuck together. Threw that away and solved some early frustration.


----------

